# Has anyone made lilac wine?



## BigDaveK (May 3, 2022)

Stop me before I make another wine!
Just kidding! That's crazy talk.

Over the years I've dug and transplanted suckers so now I have 12 or so lilac bushes spread around. I harvest the flowers for a couple uses but wine will need a LOT more than I usually save. Starting to bloom and the smell is EVERYWHERE! Old threads here weren't very helpful. I was wondering if any current members have made it. It wasn't on my to-do list so I'm kind of wishy washy about proceeding.

Any opinions?


----------



## Vinobeau (May 3, 2022)

I've thought about it many times; but then I look at the work involved in separating the blossoms. I then choose to use Hibiscus flowers or Rose petals.


----------



## Steve Wargo (May 4, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Stop me before I make another wine!
> Just kidding! That's crazy talk.
> 
> Over the years I've dug and transplanted suckers so now I have 12 or so lilac bushes spread around. I harvest the flowers for a couple uses but wine will need a LOT more than I usually save. Starting to bloom and the smell is EVERYWHERE! Old threads here weren't very helpful. I was wondering if any current members have made it. It wasn't on my to-do list so I'm kind of wishy washy about proceeding.
> ...


I have never made lilac wine. I have thought about making or flavoring an apple, or peach ferment using *Rose* *of* *Sharon* ( Hibiscus syriacus). I have a few in my yard. Supposedly the flowers are edible and leaves are used for tea. You know for medicinal purposes.








Hibiscus Tea Benefits: 13 Scientific Reasons Your Body Loves It


Flower Power Sip shades of ruby red and breathe deep the exotic nature of hibiscus flowers as you cozy up with everyone’s favorite herbal tea. Also known as sour tea, hibiscus flowers are plucked from the plant and turned into a deep red tea with a tart flavor and a ton of health benefits to...




www.myteadrop.com


----------



## Steve Wargo (May 4, 2022)

Vinobeau said:


> I've thought about it many times; but then I look at the work involved in separating the blossoms. I then choose to use Hibiscus flowers or Rose petals.


Did you make wine out of Rose of Sharon? If so how did it turn out?
I have a few Rose of Sharon in my yard. A few have double blooms.


----------



## VinesnBines (May 4, 2022)

Steve Wargo said:


> I have never made lilac wine. I have thought about making or flavoring an apple, or peach ferment using *Rose* *of* *Sharon* ( Hibiscus syriacus). I have a few in my yard. Supposedly the flowers are edible and leaves are used for tea. You know for medicinal purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rose of Sharon is _Hibiscus syriacus_ . The variety used for hibiscus tea is _Hibiscus sabdariffa. _I have plenty of Rose of Sharon but I don't think I would try to make tea or wine from the flowers. I don't think they are poisonous but I can't find out and I'm not willing to be the test dummy.

I use real hibiscus tea in my hard lemonade. It gives it a nice flavor and color. I use hibiscus tea bags and make a strong brew. I might give that a try to ferment.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 4, 2022)

Rose of Sharon isn't poisonous. It's also on Keller's list of edible flowers but I don't think he made wine with it.

I have Rose of Sharon. Is it possible to only have a few? I pull hundreds of seedlings every year. I even have some growing under black walnut trees which is supposed to put something in the soil to prevent other things from growing.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 4, 2022)

Vinobeau said:


> I've thought about it many times; but then I look at the work involved in separating the blossoms. I then choose to use Hibiscus flowers or Rose petals.


Yes, it would be work!
I have a dandelion wine in secondary, I knew it would be work, but so many people said it can be wonderful. Besides, I think everyone has to try dandelion wine at least once.
The lilac? Maybe next year...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 4, 2022)

This is the hibiscus they use to make wine and zinger tea. Not rose of Sharon.


----------



## Vinobeau (May 4, 2022)

Steve Wargo said:


> Did you make wine out of Rose of Sharon? If so how did it turn out?
> I have a few Rose of Sharon in my yard. A few have double blooms.


I don't know what kind of Hibiscus flowers - just bought them from the local health food store. They make an excellent wine. Made it with Heather once and with Dill a number of times.


----------



## JTS84 (May 10, 2022)

I have made lilac wine a couple times. The flowery taste of the lilac is very light. I do not plan to make any more this year as even though I like it, there are lots of other things I like more. I feel the same about dandelion. Other people like that i made it though, i think for the novelty of it.

I used the lilac wine recipe found on a website called "Leslieland" or something similar. The process included picking each individual flower of the stem to make an lilac tea. We learned from making a few batches that lilac flowers ripen to point where they are easy to pick, but not wilted. Too early and it is a pain to pluck them off. 

The flowers need to be turned into tea quickly; my first batch the flowers went bad before I had the tea made even though I tried to keep them cool. (I picked them the night before and got them home the following evening)

If you have the flowers, I'd say try making a one gallon batch and open the first bottle right before lilac season next year. That will give you a reference if you want to make more.

Hope that helps with the original question.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 10, 2022)

JTS84 said:


> I have made lilac wine a couple times. The flowery taste of the lilac is very light. I do not plan to make any more this year as even though I like it, there are lots of other things I like more. I feel the same about dandelion. Other people like that i made it though, i think for the novelty of it.
> 
> I used the lilac wine recipe found on a website called "Leslieland" or something similar. The process included picking each individual flower of the stem to make an lilac tea. We learned from making a few batches that lilac flowers ripen to point where they are easy to pick, but not wilted. Too early and it is a pain to pluck them off.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, it does help!
Too many time sensitive garden things to get done quick. Lilac wine might have to wait till next year but if I can swing it in the next couple of days...


----------

